# 298Re Water Pump



## 14kbiz (Aug 4, 2011)

Anyone have the brand/model of the water pump in a 2011 298RE? I noticed a small leak this weekend around the sleeve or nut that threads directly to the pump. I tried a little thread tape but it just slowed it down. I've been looking for the same tee fitting to replace it but I can't find one yet. One RV supllier showed me 2 fittings I could attach together and build my own tee but I'd rather stay original if I could. Maybe with a brand and model # my search will be easier. 
Thanks


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I would recommend that you get a pump quite kit. It connects direct to the pump to replace the fittings in question and reduces the strain on the fittings and of course it reduces the noise. You can make your own from hoses from your local hardware store or buy one from the RV dealer.


----------

